# Best Fat Burners!



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Black Mamba's by Hyperrush!

I started using it 6 weeks into diet and dropped 8 lbs in two weeks!

Stuff is amazing, some side effects but you'll get over them!

Try them out and let me know how you get on


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Very good product. Looks great too.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I was praising these a few weeks back, great combination of compounds. Should yield a good appetite suppressing effect and nice energy


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Slimaluma (the caralluma fimbriata extract) has great potential for appetite suppression.


----------



## PistolPete (Oct 31, 2011)

I've used these and they are strong, not sure they have the claimed 65mg ephedra extract but very good none the less also tried dexaprine that's very good and strong too!!


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Price on these guys?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

PistolPete said:


> I've used these and they are strong, not sure they have the claimed 65mg ephedra extract but very good none the less also tried dexaprine that's very good and strong too!!


What did you prefer out of the 2? Looking to try one of these.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

PistolPete said:


> I've used these and they are strong, not sure they have the claimed 65mg ephedra extract but very good none the less also tried dexaprine that's very good and strong too!!


65mg of their extract is not comparable to 65mg of ephedrine HCL which is a synthetic form.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I used 1 a day and eventually up'd it to 3 for my final week! Really controlled the apatite  Guy in my gym sells em for 40e so its reasonably cheap 

They ain't for the weak guys! You will cramp with little or no water aswel

will i post pics guys ?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Effs are better


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> Effs are better


Thought you was banned!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Thought you was banned!


Obviously not u melon!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Do these fat burners effect muscle growth at all or just burn off the fat?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

killah said:


> Do these fat burners effect muscle growth at all or just burn off the fat?


otc fat burners will not effect muscle growth. you have to look at the mechanism being how they burn fat and you will have your answer


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Effs are better


There's apparently ephedrine extract in it, but just ephedrine is probably better.



killah said:


> Do these fat burners effect muscle growth at all or just burn off the fat?


Seems to be mixed reviews I thought it didn't affect my muscle but some people think it does


----------



## WillP (Aug 25, 2011)

Highly recommend Dexaprine, v strong, totally suppresses appetite!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Might get some of these !!


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

WillP said:


> Highly recommend Dexaprine, v strong, totally suppresses appetite!


thanks for the recommendation! It knocks my appetite down something fierce. I'm down just about 20lbs since I started in the middle of September


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

killah said:


> Do these fat burners effect muscle growth at all or just burn off the fat?


Most fat burners don't "burn off" fat but raise metabolic rate and reduce appetite - this is very useful if you're diet's spot on because:

1) It'll give you slightly faster results - i.e. say you're raising your metabolic rate by a small percentage, it'll mean your overall daily calorie expenditure is up by a small % too

2) It helps you control cravings as appetite is reduced - we all know how hungry you get on low-carb, cutting diets....anything that limits appetite makes those diets easier to stick with

3) It'll give you a bit more energy - again, when you're on a restricted calorie diet the extra boost can be useful

They're not going to make or break your cutting cycle, but it will give you a little bit of a helping hand. Diet is most important however....you can't outwork a bad diet!


----------

